
Could Logging Reduce Wildfires? - scapecast
https://www.outsideonline.com/2244376/could-logging-reduce-wildfires
======
bradknowles
Am I the only one who read the title and wondered how tools like Splunk, Sumo,
and ELK could help solve the wildfire problem?

